# judge



## sousita

*How *can *I* say "jugde" in *T*urkish *as in* "only GOD  can judge me"*?*
* 
*


----------



## Qomi

Welcome to the forum sousita.  

Yargılamak gives the same meaning with "judge". As for your sentence, you can say

"Yalnızca Allah beni yargılayabilir."


----------



## Volcano

sousita said:


> who can i say jugde in turkish like for example "only GOD  can judge me"
> *
> *



*There was a popular saying of Beşiktaş supporter group Çarşı

"Beni sadece Allah yargılar" dedin ama birşeyi unuttun! Allah affeder; Çarşı affetmez.*


----------



## sousita

thanks very much for your reply 
but when i searched for  the meaning of "only" i found "yalniz" i didnt find "yalnizca" is the "CA" in yalnizCA  suffix?y do we add it?


----------



## Qomi

sousita said:


> thanks very much for your reply
> but when i searched for the meaning of "only" i found "yalniz" i didnt find "yalnizca" is the "CA" in yalnizCA suffix?y do we add it?


 
"yalnız" may function as an adjective or an adverb.

*"yalnız" as an adjective:*
Sokaktaki yalnız çocuk > The lonely child in the street 
Sokaktaki yalnızca çocuk 

*"yalnız" as an adverb (1):*

Yalnız yaşar. > She lives *alone*. 
Beni yalnız bırak. > Leave me alone. 
Yalnızca yaşar. 
Beni yalnızca bırak. 

*"yalnız" or "yalnızca"as an adverb (2): Both are possible. "yalnızca" is more emphatic. *

Yalnız bir kitabım var. > I have got only/just one book. 
Yalnızca bir kitabım var. > I have got only/just one book. 

*"yalnız" as a conjuction:*

Geldi, yalnız kitabımı getirmeyi unuttu. > She came, but/however she forgot to bring my book.

In "Only God can judge me", "only" can be translated both as "yalnız" and "yalnızca"

Yalnız Allah beni yargılayabilir. 
Yalnızca Allah beni yargılayabilir. 

Both are correct.


----------



## Volcano

sousita said:


> thanks very much for your reply
> but when i searched for  the meaning of "only" i found "yalniz" i didnt find "yalnizca" is the "CA" in yalnizCA  suffix?y do we add it?



*Only: Sadece, ama, yalnız, yalnızca, ancak, fakat, bir, tek...

Yalnız and yalnızca have the same meaning as adverb here

-ca is a suffix and it comes especially to end of adverbs and adjectives*


----------



## sousita

so what ur saying is sadece yalniz ancak and tek they all have the same meaning wish is only 
ama and fakat has the same meaning wish is but
and i can add for all of the them the suffix "Ac" if i m using them as an adverb or adjectives is that right???


----------



## Qomi

sousita said:


> so what ur saying is sadece yalniz ancak and tek they all have the same meaning wish is only
> ama and fakat has the same meaning wish is but
> and i can add for all of the them the suffix "Ac" if i m using them as an adverb or adjectives is that right???


 
Could you examplify it? I couldn't understand what you mean.


----------



## Volcano

sousita said:


> so what ur saying is sadece yalniz ancak and tek they all have the same meaning wish is only
> ama and fakat has the same meaning wish is but
> and i can add for all of the them the suffix "Ac" if i m using them as an adverb or adjectives is that right???



*They are the meanings of only, not all have the same meaning.They depend on the sentence.

You can't add the suffixes -ca, -ce for all, but yalnızca, among them.

The suffixes -ca, -ce are a different subject*.


----------



## sousita

so ur saying that
*yalniz yasar* 
does not have the same meaning as
* sadece yasar*


----------



## Volcano

sousita said:


> so ur saying that
> *yalniz yasar*
> does not have the same meaning as
> * sadece yasar*



*Yalnız yaşar could both mean he lives alone and he only lives, yalnızca yaşar means he only lives

Sadece yaşar means he only lives, too*


----------



## sousita

thank you for your  help volcano 
you made it really clear 
i m still new in turkish i m finding a lot of problem with the sufixes and the structure of the sentence because its the opposit of the english sentence 
kitabim is my book
what if i want to say your book?


----------



## Qomi

Kitabım > my book
Kitabın > your book
Kitabı > her/his book
Kitabımız > our book
Kitabınız > your book
Kitapları > their book


----------



## sousita

so there is no pronoun ??
its a siffix and can't be said by it self like *i *or *you*  or *w*e 
its added to the word??


----------



## Volcano

sousita said:


> thank you for your  help volcano
> you made it really clear
> i m still new in turkish i m finding a lot of problem with the sufixes and the structure of the sentence because its the opposit of the english sentence



*You are welcome.It is normal.Ask us whenever you have question and if you make search on the forum, you can find useful topics about them.*


----------



## Qomi

You can also say,

*Benim* kitab*ım*
*Senin* kitab*ın*
etc.

However, there's no need to say it in this way, as the suffixes give intended meaning. You can use "benim, senin etc. " if you want to emphasize the fact that the book is YOURS but not others'.


----------



## Volcano

*Sousita

If you ask your questions under different topics, it will be useful for the others, and the search i have mentioned*


----------



## sousita

diffrent topic?like i really really need a turkish help?

i m going to search the forum first as you adviced  to  find all the gramatical rule  i need
the problem is that one word has multiple meanings and the suffixes changes the meaning to 
but i realy want to learn this language 
thanks for your help


----------



## tulpan

sousita said:


> so what ur saying is sadece yalniz ancak and tek they all have the same meaning wish is only
> ama and fakat has the same meaning wish is but
> and i can add for all of the them the suffix "Ac" if i m using them as an adverb or adjectives is that right???


 
Ama & fakat are synonyms to each other (=but). You can not add -CA (that is what you mean I suppose-not AC) to them and no other suffixes because they would not sound as if Turkish if you did that.

They are always used as AMA or FAKAT (=but).

1. Ben sinemaya gitmek istiyorum AMA arkadasim eve gitmek istiyor.

I want to go to the cinema but my friend wants to go home.


 2. Ben sinemaya gitmek istiyorum FAKAT arkadasim eve gitmek istiyor.

I want to go to the cinema but my friend wants to go home.


----------



## gkhnky21

sousita said:


> diffrent topic?like i really really need a turkish help?
> 
> i m going to search the forum first as you adviced to find all the gramatical rule i need
> the problem is that one word has multiple meanings and the suffixes changes the meaning to
> but i realy want to learn this language
> thanks for your help


 

Sousita i wish you would learn our language easier. I advise you

1. You have to learn the general differences between indo-european languages and altaic languages. Just slight knowledge is enough.

2. Regarding noun and verb conjugasions turkish is very aritmethical. There are few exceptions.  English and  French and Spanish that i know all at certain and diffrent levels there are so many exceptions (irregular verbs and nouns). Maybe you can compare turkish at less few points to spanish verb conjugasion. Since in spanish subjects,tenses and objects combines with the root of the verb. So advise you to learn turkish like in empty minded way : disque vierge. Sometimes you can not find eqivalances in eng/fr/arabic. Suffixes changes the core of a pharase. In turkish suffixes are the vectors ( the elements that directs and gives the exact meaning) and they are everything of good and true communication.

3. More that turkish like english is easy at the beginning to learn but afterwards there are plenty of nuances of the words that you ought to use in apporiate way. For example if you say tek CE add the suffix CE it is not common turkish. We can understand you but if a native turkish speaker use it. We think that it lack of his knowlogde or kitting. For example YALNIZ and YALNIZCA they are sometimes both adverbs and both similar meanings.

Her şey olabilir.Yalnız, sen gelme._* (Her şey olabilir de sen gelme yeter manasındadır. Türkçe bilenler ingilizce tercümemi yadırgamasınlar diye. Döner turning meat olayı gibi görünse de ne demek istediginizin türkçe anlamı daha önemli ki ingilizceye anlam kayması olmadan doğru çevrile. )*_
Everthing is possible.( Everything is OKAY'' for me). But you don't come.

Her şeyi kabul ederim. Yalnızca, sen gelme.(order form but it may be friendly way depends on stress.)(it may mean gelmemelisin .)
I can accept everything _BUT THE ONLIEST(THE LEAST)_ you may (must) not come. (You need (TO) not come).

For the time being it might be early to tell you about this nuances.

Eventhough you would study turkish so many years when you speak you would most probably  be found out  a foreinger speaker because of your entonation and stresses.  I know only a few foreigners they lived over years or grown-up in Turkish society that they are able to speak turkish perfectly. 
It can not be never hard like Chineese or Hebrew.If this would discorage you please accept my appologies in very advance. You can ask me about every aspect of turkish language i am very pretentious in this languge like a undeclared professor.So please my friend try to learn it your way at the beginning the perfection becomes so lately in this language. Most turks even do mistake in practice of their languages so often maybe including me.


----------



## sousita

teşekkürler
i really need help 
my native language is arabic i m finding a lot of same words such araba i guess it wouldnt be that hard but i sure need help


----------



## gkhnky21

Sousita actually the verb _to just_ we have also one arabic word we use  alternatively to _yargılamak_ is _muhakeme etmek_.1. The word muhakame is arabic it is giving _hükm_ or _hüküm_ about something and 2.more wide meaning it has in turkish is _to comtemplate _in arabic tefekkur.

1. Mahkeme belgelerin basına açıklanmasına hükmetti. ( hüküm etti / karar verdi.)

The court (decided) to release of the documents to the press. ( Sorry cannot remember now the exact word in english but if you  read as decided the meaning remains at least 90% protected and 70% authentic.)

2. Marx ın düşünceleri 19 yüzyılın şartları ile muhakeme edilmelidir.

The ideas of Marx should be contemplated  by the conditions of 19th centruy.

Yargılamak i think it is more restricted meaning comparing to muhakeme etmek.

2.In its noun form more significant use for you

Sürücü anlık bir muhakeme sonucu (kendisine) yeşil ışık yanmasına rağmen geçmeyerek kazayı önledi.

The driver has avoided the accident with the result of his instant reasoning to not pass eventhough the green traffic light was on for his way.

So you can not use yargılama(K) in all sentences. Yes your sentence  beni sadece tanrı yargılayabilir is you can use jugde in perfect way. Well better you can use judge in law related affaires.

Native arab speaker our language is more times easier than yours. Dont give up and  learn turkish.


----------

